# hello



## jrubino (Nov 24, 2008)

My name is Jerry and I am an architect specializing in K-12 schools. By joining I'm hoping to get a better understanding of Auditorium design directly from end users.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello, welcome!

I have to warn you, there have been some people who have been quite upset with the results of their new theatres... many blame the architects and/or contractors.  Don't know how your operation works - share some more information about what you design and where!

Feel free to post any questions that you have, and also share answers to questions you are willing to answer!

And the search function is your friend.


----------



## Van (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank God! An Architect that cares ! 
Welcome aboard! I'm sure there are lot's of folks more than willing to kick some info your way. Please ask away! I've worked with several different Architects over the years and It's heartening to meet one willing to learn before they get "In Process".


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome aboard jrubino!

As has alreaedy been said, it's good to see an architect interested in learning what end users want in their theatres. One thing that will help immensely in communicating with your clients is to learn stage directions. That way you'll know what your clients are talking about when they ask you about the placement of the Mid House AP.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 26, 2008)

YEAH! Welcome architect! It's amazing how uneducated most people in your field are in the ways of theater use. We would love to have you hang out and ask questions. Maybe a few logical school theaters will get built because of it.


----------



## Van (Nov 26, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ....logical school theaters ......


 

Gaff wins the Oxy-Moron of the year award !


----------

